# Possible Curing Issues



## Ishi (Apr 25, 2019)

I’m curing two wild turkey breast’s using Pops cure and need help. The turkey has been curing for six days and I followed Pops instructions very closely as I have done in the past. 
Tonight I took them out of the cure and rinsed them under the faucet and noticed these ugly looking spots. The two breast’s are now in the fridge waiting for the cook tomorrow. 
The turkey was cured in the Briner Jr bucket and the meat was submerged during the process. 
Do I proceed or dump them?
Here are a couple pics! Thanks for the help.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't have an answer , but a comment . Almost looks like shotgun pellets .


----------



## Ishi (Apr 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I don't have an answer , but a comment . Almost looks like shotgun pellets .


That’s what I first thought but I shot him with a bow.


----------



## JJS (Apr 25, 2019)

Ishi said:


> That’s what I first thought but I shot him with a bow.



Was there a shotgun shell attached to the end of the arrow? Lol


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 25, 2019)

That arrow has a nice pattern ,,, LOL .


----------



## Ishi (Apr 25, 2019)

JJS said:


> Was there a shotgun shell attached to the end of the arrow? Lol


The Bullhead made short work of him I’d post the head shot and video but this is a smoking forum so I’ll refrain. 
I still need answers  Did another hunter take a long poke at him with a scatter gun and bruise him?? I didn’t see any evidence when the breast’s were filleted out. The cook needs to happen tomorrow if everything is okay.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 25, 2019)

Ishi said:


> Did another hunter take a long poke at him with a scatter gun and bruise him??


After you said you took him with a bow , I had that same thought . " Pushed " a few pheasants and watched them run off . Wish I could help .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I don't have an answer , but a comment . Almost looks like shotgun pellets .


Yep-exactly what I was thinking...I am a big time turkey hunter and have seen this before.


Ishi said:


> That’s what I first thought but I shot him with a bow.


Someone might have shot at the bird before you killed it with your bow....I've seen that before too...
If the wounds are old, there will be scare tissue all around the wound channel and usually black junk encapsulated (old feathers pulled into the body from the shot that have degraded into a black powder like substance)


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 25, 2019)

If you are relatively certain no one else has shot at the bird...i.e. you are in a remote area, or you are the only one with access and the place you hunt is rather large so that poaching is not a problem....
More likely that what you are seeing is bruising from fighting. Turkeys have sharp spurs, and this is the breeding season. Gobblers will fight-and especially a gaggle of jakes will become aggressive and gang up on older toms. I have seen a LOT of bruising on the breast of turkeys...it is quite common.

If the meat passes the smell test, you are good....cook that bird.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 25, 2019)

Ishi
 , I would pinch around those spots , or cut one out to see if any thing is in there .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 25, 2019)

Could also be some of the contents of the sponge spilled onto the meat when field dressing if you accidentally poked a hole in the sponge. I agree with chopsaw-cut into the area and inspect it real good. I would trim it off just to be safe.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2019)

Ishi said:


> I’m curing two wild turkey breast’s using Pops cure and need help. The turkey has been curing for six days and I followed Pops instructions very closely as I have done in the past.
> 
> Ishi, 6 days may be a little short on time...   Generally 7 days per inch of thickness...  I always add a few extra days for insurance...


----------



## Ishi (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses! In bed I also thought of the meat being bruised. This was a mature turkey with 1.375 inches spurs. 
The bird was shot on public ground so anytime is possible. 
Later I’ll do the smell test and check closer for lead shot. 
I’ll post the results later today


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice bird indeed....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2019)

Ishi said:


> Thanks for all the responses! In bed I also thought of the meat being bruised. This was a mature turkey with 1.375 inches spurs.
> The bird was shot on public ground so anytime is possible.
> Later I’ll do the smell test and check closer for lead shot.
> I’ll post the results later today




Yup--We did all of our hunting on PA State Game Lands, as there are millions of acres of such in PA.
There are often spots similar to those---Fresh & Old. All we did was make a slit right through the center of the wound, and scrape the dark stuff out. If it has spread out since the injury, we would cut out enough to get rid of it all.
I can't remember any of them having any off odors, and we never tossed any.

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow you guys are great!! I cut the bad spots out and found a few buried feathers but no lead pellets. 
The few feathers I found were very small so I’m saying that this was fighting another turkey and dealing with bruised meat. The meat is trussed up and about to go on the pellet grill!!
I’ll post the meal after the cook!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

Good deal!
I recommend cooking to INT of 160* and let rise to 165* for a juicy turkey breast. I like to honey baste mine...





https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/turkey-time.262935/


----------



## Ishi (Apr 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Good deal!
> I recommend cooking to INT of 160* and let rise to 165* for a juicy turkey breast. I like to honey baste mine...
> 
> 
> ...


In the past I’ve also basted with honey and the results were very good!! I’m starting to get hungry


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

I keep the heat low at first to get some smoke on the bird. Then once the INT reaches 100*, I crank the heat to 275~300* to finish the bird fast. Keeps the bird super moist finishing it fast like that...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

Now I'm craving smoked honey turkey breast!! LOL!!! If I get one in Kansas this year I'm gonna smoke the breasts...


----------



## Ishi (Apr 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I keep the heat low at first to get some smoke on the bird. Then once the INT reaches 100*, I crank the heat to 275~300* to finish the bird fast. Keeps the bird super moist finishing it fast like that...


I started it at 275 and I have a smoke box throwing out extra smoke. The turkey is at 105 now and the veggies are going on now!


----------



## Ishi (Apr 26, 2019)

Everything turned out very good and very tasty! Tomorrow the rest will be sliced up for sandwiches. 
Thanks to everyone that helped and if it wasn’t for this forum I would have dumped them. 





The money photo


----------



## JJS (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks damn good! Nice work


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

Very Nice! They look perfect!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice Job!!
This would be a Great place for a "Drooling" Smilie, if we had one!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Apr 27, 2019)

JJS said:


> Looks damn good! Nice work


Thank you 


indaswamp said:


> Very Nice! They look perfect!


Thank you for your help 


Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job!!
> This would be a Great place for a "Drooling" Smilie, if we had one!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear


----------

